# Nikon D 90 Review



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

In the days of Film I had a Canon A1 the later a T90, with a selection of lenses. After digital arrive I sold off this kit together with my colour darkroom equipment, and bought a number of digital compacts, and more recently a Fuji 9500 "bridge" camera.

The time had come to get back into SLRs and the DSLRs are now more affordable so I took the plunge and bought the Nikon D90 with 18-105 lens.

There area number of in depth reviews around the net, one of the best being here:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond90

And Nikons Video tutorial is here:

http://www.nikondigitutor.com/eng/d90/index.shtml

I am keeping this review just to what I like and dislike about this camera in the hope that it assist others who might be considering a purchase.

Firstly the good points:

-	Fast and precise autofocus under varied lighting conditions. I initially switched off the confirmation beep but I subsequently switched it back on because it was focussing before I realised it!
-	Camera is very responsive, no perceptible shutter lag and fast (4.5 fps) motor drive
-	Continuous focus keeps up easily with most moving objects
-	Large screen with high resolution makes it easy to review pictures in detail
-	Long battery life between charges 
-	Highly customisable set up, easy to adjust the camera to your own shooting style
-	Excellent flash capability when coupled with Nikon speedlite. Off camera flash possible using the D90 as wireless commander, but equally on camera performance is impressive and requires no set up from the user. As a test I set the camera on Program, mounted the flash and aimed it 45degrees to bounce of my garage ceiling. Despite the garage being completely dark the camera locked on focus immediately and I was presented with a perfectly lit shot - impressive!
-	Excellent image quality, especially at high ISO settings enabling low light photos without flash if required
-	Excellent VR lens really works, 1/10th shutter speed is possible with lens at 105mm 
-	Very solid feel and build quality far ahead of the competition (IMHO), weight also gives confidence
-	Most adjustments are easily reached via dedicated buttons
-	"advanced" bits include depth of field preview, auto bracketing of both white balance and exposure and any number of custom options.

The "so so" bits

-	Multi point autofocus is OK but doesn't always get the right bit of the image. I am old fashioned and had set the camera to central point only, locking focus and then reframing as required
-	Live view is more aptly named "tripod mode" and I can see uses for it but autofocus is slow in this mode, and frankly face detection on a high end enthusiasts camera is a bit over the top.
-	Video capability is neither here nor there for me, its not why I bought it, but I am sure I might use it sometime. 
-	Live view/Video overheats the sensor after an hour or so, theres a cut out but I cant see it doing the camera much good.

The Bad

-	Nothing really except for the price which at nearly £800 now (I paid £709) needs some justification. I think Nikon have a very big jump from the D60 to this camera, which really they need to fill.

In summary I really like the handling, build quality, and image quality of this camera, and I can't see me wanting to replace it anytime soon, especially as it will provide up to A3 prints of good quality. The D90 like the D80 before it is billed as an enthusiasts camera, and many now seem to be choosing it in favour of the more rugged (and hence expensive) D300, the consensus being that the D90 matches or even exceeds the D330 for all important image quality.

I highly recommend the D90, but its up to the individual to decide whether at the current price it represents good value.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Interesting and usefull write up. I'd have went for the D90 but the budget wouldn't strech that far so went eventually with the D60. I've got to say I'm pretty pleased with it. Live view would have been a bonus for those shots where looking though the view finder is almost impossible due to camera position. Overall though it's a good camera. I will always worder though how much of an improvement in picture quality the D90 would have been. Do you think it would be noticable to a newbie?


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Interesting read.

spitfire.., I personally dont think you would see that much difference, i know the D90 is 12mp and the D60 10mp so your maybe going to see a difference when working with the images @ max size in printing etc, if Nikon are anything like Canon iv found the things you pay for is your gagets on the camera IE FPS speed and things like that, at the end of the day we all know having a good camera is one thing BUT then matching that camera with the right lens is just as important if not more important IMO.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

James, you are right. If anyone wants to put this to the test it would be easy to download images from the DP review site (making sure the ISO speeds were the same) for the D60 and D90, then enlarge and crop them equally, and print. I doubt there would be that much difference, but everything I have read leads me to think at higher ISOs the 90 would pull ahead. The lowest ISO on the 60 is 100, on the 90 200. Common sense might dicate that image quality would be similar at the lowest ISO and I would expect the D90 image at say 800 to be as good as the D60 at 400 (I have no proof, just seems logical...)

I have now bought a D60 as a second body, and its a really nice camera. Have just compared with the D90 in a dimly lit room and whilst the D90 locked on focus immediately, the D60 failed to focus. That said not really a normal situation, and manual focus was easily achieved.


----------



## Crockers (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been considering this camera- but with the 18-200 lens.....just trying to get the price right...


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Good review :thumb:although i think the D300 is in a different league for motorsports/sports action due to fps and writing speed IMHO :thumb:


----------



## Bunky (Feb 1, 2008)

I can see a difference between the D70s and D90. It is not really about mp but more about image quality (color noise, colors, etc). The in camera on JPGs is just better from the D90. I had not had a chance to compare RAW file but I had played with the D70s RAW and got better jpgs than the in camera ones.


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Crockers said:


> I've been considering this camera- but with the 18-200 lens.....just trying to get the price right...


Apparently Nikon prices are going up today, so once people run out of existing stock that they bought at the cheaper price, then the prices will go up. Might be better to purchase sooner rather than later. Bloody exchange rate is the killer at the moment.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Quick update

Had an enlargement printed from an uncropped image. Although it was jpeg from the camera and shot at 320ISO in poor light the 18" x 12" print is top quality, with no noticeable grain or other noise. I would think even better quality is possible at 200 ISO and RAW, certainly for me I dont think theres any real need to go for a full sized sensor such as the D700.

The D300 has got quicker focussing and faster frame rate, and I love the feel of it, but its too expensive now, and will soon be replaced (D400?) My D90 kept up easily focussing on my daughter riding her pony, so in itself the focusing is very good.

Have now bought to go with the D90:

70 -300 VR (very impressive VR)
10 - 22 Sigma
50 f1.8 (amazingly sharp copared to the zooms)
D60 with 18-55 non VR (Dixons end of line sale £269 after cashback)
SB 600 flash
Lowepro backpack

am now after a decent tripod and a Tamron 90mm Macro lens to complete my outfit - I accelerated buying these bits due to the price increases, and so far am £420 up on what I would have spent, and as stated prices are going up again today.......


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Right off to a local camera shop today :wave: so I dont get stung by the next round of price increases. See if I actually purchase something this time only been 4 months looking :doublesho


----------



## Bunky (Feb 1, 2008)

m500dpp said:


> 50 f1.8 (amazingly sharp copared to the zooms)


I think one reason is that most using zooms end up shooting wide open to get good exposures so they are always softer than a prime lens. A f1.8 lens at a similar exposure (at f5.6) would be razor sharp. With a zoom, you need to stop down a little (like f8) but then you get into slower shutter speeds or cranking up the iso a lot. Net, you can get better sharpness from a zoom but you need to pay attention to f-stop. It may be better to shoot with a fixed lens and higher MP and then crop more.

I want to get a fixed lens for interior work but have not decided what is the best focal length.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Crockers said:


> I've been considering this camera- but with the 18-200 lens.....just trying to get the price right...


I have the D80 with the 18-200 Sigma Optically Stabilised Lens:thumb:

At around £100 cheaper than the Nikon and according to the press, a better lens.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

m500dpp said:


> Have now bought to go with the D90:
> 
> 70 -300 VR (very impressive VR)


Ooh, just what I'm after.

The fookin prices have gone barmy since Christmas!!!!

I was looking at one of these for around £280 - £300, now it seems I cant really get one for less than £400!:doublesho


----------

